# New usa charvel series is coming??



## Possessed (Jun 22, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGzmuGAMFeK/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BG2ddR2sFUH/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BG4wy6UsFRW/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BG7Klu-sFQ9/

No custom shop script, probably new use production line!
Trussrod adjustment on the nut is a nice touch


----------



## feraledge (Jun 22, 2016)

Could be their Custom Selects too. USA Pro Mods? Very stoked to see the San Dimas Style 2 is back, but I do believe that is a Custom Select option currently. Priced one out late last year, about $2300-2500 IIRC.
Only problem is the MIM Pro Mods are so good, I'm just not sure they could price the USA ones appealingly.


----------



## austink (Jun 22, 2016)

I am hoping they do not put a strat headstock on the tele style. but either way I may pick one up. I love the idea of a 2 bucker tele with a floyd.


----------



## Zado (Jun 22, 2016)

VERY interested.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2016)

Probably gonna be expensive as .... but YES BRING BACK THE STYLE 2.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 22, 2016)

Need a production 7 string please. But don't see it happening.


----------



## oremus91 (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm in the market for a new 6 string right now so this is exciting to hear. I think if this comes to fruition it will be between this and an ESP Eclipse.


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 22, 2016)

feraledge said:


> .Only problem is the MIM Pro Mods are so good, I'm just not sure they could price the USA ones appealingly.



This. I just couldn't be happier with my MiM Pro-Mod San Dimas Style 1.

(However, I do reserve the right to be first in line to pre-order a USA version. )


----------



## curlyvice (Jun 22, 2016)

Yea. This is the best thing to happen in a long time for me. The Style 2 has been my dream axe for a long time. Will definitely pick one up regardless of pricing. I'm really interested in the (presumably) HSS model with the pickguard, as well. 

I love my MIJ So Cal. Charvel make some of the best playing guitars out there.


----------



## gunch (Jun 22, 2016)

GIMME THAT STYLE 2

[shrieking]


----------



## Zado (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Zado (Jun 23, 2016)

Quite nice I'd say!


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 23, 2016)

> _Taps Straight Into Original-Era Charvel DNA for High-Performance Players_
> 
> 
> During this week&#8217;s 2016 Summer NAMM Show in Nashville, Tenn., Charvel is unveiling its new flagship USA Select series with the *San Dimas® Style 1 HSS FR*, *San Dimas Style 1 HSS HT*, *So-Cal Style 1 HSS FR* and *San Dimas Style 2 HH FR models*.
> ...


Charvel Unveils New Flagship USA Select Series | Charvel Guitars

So I don't have GAS like I thought I might. I like the more modern touches with on my San Dimas Style 1 HH FR with the recessed Floyd, Tone Knob, etc., but they do look nice!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2016)

> non-recessed Floyd Rose® bridges



Yes, I like this.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jun 23, 2016)

Floyd equipped tele gas has been very high. This is... bad for my wallet.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 23, 2016)

This is definitely awesome, but I wouldn't be surprised to see pricing in the low to mid $2000 range. Maybe not, but that DeMartini snakeskin MiM model was what $1200? $1500? I'm guessing these will be in line with the Custom Select pricing/options. Which is good, because then it would mean that the blade/knob option could possibly be changed out. My only complaint about this line up. But even the pic is very reminiscent of the old USA Pro Mod ads.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jun 23, 2016)

I just wish they had the Jackson-esque pointy head stock on the tele. I saw a picture of the old custom shop arch-top tele that Izzy Stradlin had in the late 80's with that kind of head stock and it was perfect.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 23, 2016)

They'll make some amazing stuff in their custom shop...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2016)

musicaldeath said:


> I just wish they had the Jackson-esque pointy head stock on the tele. I saw a picture of the old custom shop arch-top tele that Izzy Stradlin had in the late 80's with that kind of head stock and it was perfect.



That was an ESP Eclipse.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 23, 2016)

"The Eclipse". This one belonged to Slash:


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake (Jun 23, 2016)

If the USA quality beat out the Mexican quality, these would be formidable!


----------



## shadowlife (Jun 23, 2016)

If that So Cal is going to be available with a maple board, i might not be able to resist...


----------



## oremus91 (Jun 23, 2016)

As someone who hates satin finishes on the body of a guitar, I'm really disappointed that there seems to be hardly any gloss bodies available.


----------



## curlyvice (Jun 23, 2016)

I sense a red So-Cal and a white Style 2 in my near future.....so stoked!


----------



## feraledge (Jun 23, 2016)

oremus91 said:


> As someone who hates satin finishes on the body of a guitar, I'm really disappointed that there seems to be hardly any gloss bodies available.



If you play it enough it'll be glossy.


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 23, 2016)

Maple on satin black 2 humbucker floyd rose tele.. Wow, nailed my want list right there. Gladly will be buying one stat


----------



## electriceye (Jun 23, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Need a production 7 string please. But don't see it happening.



That just doesn't make sense to me. WHY, Charvel, having its roots in hard rock and metal, would they completely ignore that market?


----------



## electriceye (Jun 23, 2016)

Curious if the maple boards are available across the board on these.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 23, 2016)

electriceye said:


> That just doesn't make sense to me. WHY, Charvel, having its roots in hard rock and metal, would they completely ignore that market?



They don't ignore it, they just make you pay for it. Jackson has been doing the same, they still haven't done a production of SL2H-7s and they're the shreddier of the two brands. 
Charvel knows that all guitarists are just getting older and Charvels only get more attractive with age, especially if you're a child of the 80s. I would take a recessed neck plate, but we all know it's not happening and I'll still end up buying more down the line.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 24, 2016)

^ there's hope! Jackson is doing a Pro Series SL7 that actually looks real nice. But I don't see Charvel doing it. I'm honestly shocked they make them in the custom shop. Listening to hardcore Charvel nuts, HSS is blasphemy. 7-strings is an abomination.


----------



## xzacx (Jun 24, 2016)

I saw over on JCF that these are going to have MAP's of $1999 and $1899 for the hard tails. I'd guess retailers would discount a bit from there. Could have been worse I guess, but still almost double that price of the USA Pro Mods from a while back.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 24, 2016)

Kind of what I was afraid of. If they're on par with the former USA Pro Mods, then they're great guitars, but won't be worth a $1000 premium over the MiM Pro Mods. If they're on par with USA Jacksons (not sure it would make sense at that price point), then it'd be a steal.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jun 24, 2016)

HSS hardtail? Yes please! Shame they won't do a Mexican version.


----------



## GaryDAG (Jun 27, 2016)

Played the purple one at NAMM, it's a stunningly good guitar and spec wise near perfect for me.

Price wise they are in between the MIM and Custom shop stuff but the quality is on par with the CS level guitars if you can live with less options.

With sales or rebates you are looking at a really good American Charvel with warranty in the mid $1,000 range which isn't too bad when your largest competition is going to be yourself.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 27, 2016)

Mid-$1000s sounds reasonable enough.


----------



## dustygator (Jun 29, 2016)

electriceye said:


> That just doesn't make sense to me. WHY, Charvel, having its roots in hard rock and metal, would they completely ignore that market?




The Charvel brand is synonymous with hot rodded strats from the 80s. This was before superstrats that were built from the ground up were a thing. It really had to work off the existing Fender templat. So stuff like replacement necks with thinner profiles, aftermarket pickups & non-recessed floyd, etc. 

7 strings just weren't a thing back then. By the time Vai came out with the Universe (off the top of my head, the first major production 7 string), Jackson/Charvel were well on the way out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 29, 2016)

^Pretty much this. Fender covers their vintage stuff, Charvel and EVH covers their classic hot rod stuff, and Jackson is where they can go all out brutal/experimental.


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 30, 2016)

Any word on when these are available?


----------



## The 1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Womb raider said:


> Any word on when these are available?



Someone above said August.


----------



## electriceye (Jun 30, 2016)

dustygator said:


> The Charvel brand is synonymous with hot rodded strats from the 80s. This was before superstrats that were built from the ground up were a thing. It really had to work off the existing Fender templat. So stuff like replacement necks with thinner profiles, aftermarket pickups & non-recessed floyd, etc.
> 
> 7 strings just weren't a thing back then. By the time Vai came out with the Universe (off the top of my head, the first major production 7 string), Jackson/Charvel were well on the way out.



I'm talking about recent years, not the 80's.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 30, 2016)

electriceye said:


> I'm talking about recent years, not the 80's.



Yes, but we're talking about Charvel.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 30, 2016)

Very interested - Charvel kicks ass, especially with an easy-access truss rod. I wish they'd do these with 24 frets, but I'll live.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 21, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Yes, but we're talking about Charvel.



Seriously. Much as Fender mostly makes stuff to appeal to the vintage player, with the occasional modern guitar, Charvel makes stuff to appeal to the '80s shredder.

Also, according to Matt's Music, they're going to be $1900 - $2000, and will be available in the fall.


----------



## rampant (Jul 22, 2016)

the Pro-mods have been getting such good reviews I think it will be hard to convince people to pay 3-4x for basically the same thing but "USA". But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 22, 2016)

Well, back then the USAs didn't have that great of a reputation, everyone was advising the japanese ones instead.


----------



## Zado (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## hodorcore (Aug 11, 2016)

what a sick tele that black one


----------



## bnzboy (Aug 11, 2016)

Zado said:


>



ah gawd


----------



## sakeido (Aug 11, 2016)

I had a Charvel USA limited run w/mahogany body that cost about $2,000 maybe eight years ago? It was junk.

I also had a Charvel Pro Mod USA. It was only about $1,000. Also total junk.

Both had tongue lift so bad there was absolutely no way to get a playable setup on either one without a ton of work. Luthier quoted me $250 minimum for the mahogany, and told me to just return the Pro Mod to the store.

No matter how good these look, do not buy without playing first


----------



## Zado (Aug 11, 2016)

bnzboy said:


> ah gawd



Yep, looks amazing, I'm intrigued by both that and this






> I had a Charvel USA limited run w/mahogany body that cost about $2,000 maybe eight years ago? It was junk.
> 
> I also had a Charvel Pro Mod USA. It was only about $1,000. Also total junk.
> 
> ...


First complains I've ever heard about Charvels, USA made in particular....


----------



## The 1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Just FYI, 

I inquired into the Style 2 and found out they're only doing a black with maple board or white with rosewood board at the moment. 

So not all configurations are available for every style.

Also, if this wasn't known, these USA Select come out of the same building as the Custom Shop, but are made on the same production line as USA Fenders. So not the same hands as the Charvel custom guys.


----------



## Zado (Aug 11, 2016)

The 1 said:


> Just FYI,
> 
> I inquired into the Style 2 and found out they're only doing a black with maple board or white with rosewood board at the moment.
> 
> ...



So they are essentially a Charvel brandes American Standard Series?


----------



## JD27 (Aug 11, 2016)

If that is the case, I have no problem. All 4 of my US made Fender's are solid.


----------



## The 1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Zado said:


> So they are essentially a Charvel brandes American Standard Series?



I guess you can put it that way.
I'm assuming the same level of quality, but with Charvel specs.

Personally, seems a bit overpriced compared to Fender but it's in line with the Jackson Adrian Smith which is essentially a Charvel So-Cal (I don't know if Jackson USA comes off the same production line?)

Fender American Standard - $1300
Fender American Elite - $1800
Charvel USA Select - $2000
Jackson USA Adrian Smith - $2000

I think the only redeeming point of these USA Select for me is that the Style 2 isn't available in Pro-Mod.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Aug 12, 2016)

The 1 said:


> Just FYI,
> 
> I inquired into the Style 2 and found out they're only doing a black with maple board or white with rosewood board at the moment.
> 
> ...



Thats not true at all


----------



## The 1 (Aug 12, 2016)

supertruper1988 said:


> Thats not true at all



That was the info I got from a dealer. So you're saying these are made by the Custom Shop?


----------



## bnzboy (Aug 19, 2016)

the official page has been updated:

http://www.charvel.com/guitars/select/

2600-2800 range in USD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 19, 2016)

bnzboy said:


> the official page has been updated:
> 
> http://www.charvel.com/guitars/select/
> 
> 2600-2800 range in USD



That's MSRP. They're gonna be around $1800 - $2000.


----------



## bnzboy (Aug 19, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's MSRP. They're gonna be around $1800 - $2000.



Fingers crossed! GASing for the purple tele model.


----------



## The 1 (Aug 24, 2016)

More info and complete specs are out on Charvel website:

http://www.charvel.com/guitars/select/


----------



## feraledge (Aug 24, 2016)

One way truss rods? They took this throwback seriously. Sounds like a guitar I would be really amped to try for sure.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm seriously into these guitars. I've been gassing for a hot rodded Strat or Tele with a Floyd lately.

Also, a couple of them are up for sale at CMC Guitars now. San Dimas models in purple and white. 

http://www.cmcguitars.com/charvel-usa-select-san-dimas-hss-satin-plum-guitar/
http://www.cmcguitars.com/charvel-usa-select-san-dimas-hss-snow-blind-satin-guitar/


----------



## Zado (Aug 25, 2016)

Not the superpale maple please


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 25, 2016)

feraledge said:


> They'll make some amazing stuff in their custom shop...



I second that, my custom shop soloist was nothing short of breathtaking. I'm pretty sure it would be no different on a T style guitar.


----------



## The 1 (Aug 26, 2016)

BTW, when I asked Music Zoo about a Style 2, they said the ETA was 90-120 days.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 26, 2016)

The 1 said:


> BTW, when I asked Music Zoo about a Style 2, they said the ETA was 90-120 days.



That's pretty quick, but I'm also skeptical. I don't think the Jackson Custom Selects hit an ETA a single time based on the NGD posts I've seen.


----------



## The 1 (Aug 27, 2016)

feraledge said:


> That's pretty quick, but I'm also skeptical. I don't think the Jackson Custom Selects hit an ETA a single time based on the NGD posts I've seen.



True, they did suggest you might wanna allow up to 150 days anyway. lol.


----------



## Dooky (Aug 30, 2016)

I would be very interested to play one of the USA Select Series. 
Really curious to see how they are twice as good as my MIJ So-Cal (which was more than half the price of these).


----------



## dustygator (Aug 30, 2016)

Dooky said:


> I would be very interested to play one of the USA Select Series.
> Really curious to see how they are twice as good as my MIJ So-Cal (which was more than half the price of these).



They won't be. Diminishing returns pretty much ensures that. Especially since the San Dimas/So-Cal are a pretty simple template. Unlike a neck-through or set-neck, bolt on construction really lowers the skill needed to produce a quality instrument at a reasonable scale. The older MIA/MIJ models already had perfectly fine hardware/pickups and it's not like they were using plywood or anything.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 31, 2016)

dustygator said:


> They won't be. Diminishing returns pretty much ensures that. Especially since the San Dimas/So-Cal are a pretty simple template. *Unlike a neck-through or set-neck, bolt on construction really lowers the skill needed to produce a quality instrument at a reasonable scale.* The older MIA/MIJ models already had perfectly fine hardware/pickups and it's not like they were using plywood or anything.



I agree with the overall sentiment as the MIA/MIJ Pro Mods are excellent, but the idea that a bolt on is an easier build or apparently lesser skill or quality is absolutely, unequivocally and demonstrably untrue.


----------



## Dooky (Aug 31, 2016)

dustygator said:


> They won't be. Diminishing returns pretty much ensures that. Especially since the San Dimas/So-Cal are a pretty simple template. Unlike a neck-through or set-neck, bolt on construction really lowers the skill needed to produce a quality instrument at a reasonable scale. The older MIA/MIJ models already had perfectly fine hardware/pickups and it's not like they were using plywood or anything.



Yeah, that's kinda what I'm getting at. I just can't see how they could possibly be that much better than the MIJ, or even the MIM, Charvels.
I haven't played a MIM, but the reports I've heard are that they're very good guitars for the price and very close in quality to the MIJ's (if not exactly the same). 
Just hard to see how they could improve of the MIJ Charvels - they're already pretty bloody good


----------



## feraledge (Aug 31, 2016)

Dooky said:


> Yeah, that's kinda what I'm getting at. I just can't see how they could possibly be that much better than the MIJ, or even the MIM, Charvels.
> I haven't played a MIM, but the reports I've heard are that they're very good guitars for the price and very close in quality to the MIJ's (if not exactly the same).
> Just hard to see how they could improve of the MIJ Charvels - they're already pretty bloody good



FWIW, MIJ/MIA/MIM Pro Mods are/were all relatively close in price. I think like $200 less for the MIM ones and I have said and will say that my MIM So Cal is on par with my former MIA San Dimas Style 1 and 2, putting them alongside every MIJ Pro Mod I could lay my hands on. 
Guitars in that price range are quite often road warrior guitars and will stand the test of time. The Charvels truly are excellent guitars, but there's bits of magic that higher end models can have and I would suspect the new Selects might. While I love Pro Mods, I'm sure that you could feel or hear a difference with anything from the Custom Shop pretty clearly, as you can with most brands. I'm really just more curious of what the in between will be on these since they're going right between Pro Mods and Custom Shop, but I'm also really eager to find out and hoping to cross paths with some when they start coming out.


----------



## ThunderMoose (Jul 2, 2018)

So, did anyone get one of these?
They seem to be coming down in price now.


----------

